# Good little blog article on how mayonnaise isn't bad for you



## Phineas (Nov 15, 2010)

I read this article after an argument with my brother, who laughed at me when I said mayonnaise is healthy -- or at least relatively healthy, depending on how active you are and your general health condition.

The one thing the guy should have mentioned is that, while the amount of saturated fat is fairly small (which is one of his arguments), even that saturated fat is useful in moderate amounts (for testosterone).

Natural Sports Medicine Blog: Mayonnaise….Part II...Let The Truth Be Told


----------



## MDR (Nov 15, 2010)

Great.  Another food I find nauseating that is good for you.  If there was any justice in the world pastrami on rye and bacon triple cheeseburgers would be health food.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Nov 16, 2010)

awsome i love mayo


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 16, 2010)

Along similar lines:  T NATION | The Truth About Saturated Fat


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 18, 2010)

I go with the lite helmans. I love mayo and I always thought it was bad for you until I really started watching what I ate then i realized it's not that bad. Plus the EFA's in it are good.


----------



## twarrior (Nov 18, 2010)

Whoever said mayo was bad for you in the first place??   I never heard that.  I just don't find it appealing on grilled salmon, chicken breasts, steak or my salad so not much use for it anyway. By the way bacon triple cheeseburgers on wheat buns are good for you. Lots of protein and with 97% lean beef you get 1/2 days worth of fat out of the way


----------



## LAM (Nov 18, 2010)

I love mayo and only use the real stuff, no light or nasty sugar laden FF stuff for me!  nothing wrong with some eggs and soybean oil


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2010)

this rules


----------



## Arra (Nov 20, 2010)

Study shows no association between dietary saturated fats and cardiovascular disease risk (EUFIC)



> Twenty-one studies matched the inclusion criteria for the current meta-analysis. Together these comprised 347,747 individuals of which some 11,000 developed any cardiovascular disease. The results of the analysis showed no significant association between high intake of saturated fatty acids and an increased risk of coronary heart disease, stroke or cardiovascular disease. Age, sex, and study quality were factors taken into account in the analysis, but they did not impact on the outcome.



The studies lasted between 5 and 25 years. Though I should say they should say to focus on a 3-4:1 ratio of n6:n3, as most people don't take that into account when told "eat polyunsaturates." 

Just because two things are co-related doesn't mean it's a matter of cause and effect. I read a lot of literature (including Anthony Colpo's "The Great Cholesterol Con") and can say with most certainty we need to worry more about C-Reactive Protein, homocysteine, and interleukin-6 due to the general "grain fed," "pasteurized," etc. culture we live in. Half of people with heart disease have high cholesterol, the others have normal. You're at a higher risk of CVD if you have normal cholesterol and elevated CRP.


----------



## MDR (Nov 20, 2010)

twarrior said:


> Whoever said mayo was bad for you in the first place??   I never heard that.  I just don't find it appealing on grilled salmon, chicken breasts, steak or my salad so not much use for it anyway. By the way bacon triple cheeseburgers on wheat buns are good for you. Lots of protein and with 97% lean beef you get 1/2 days worth of fat out of the way



Well, sort of.  But it does ease my guilt a bit about my favorite cheat meal.  Not too fond of the wheat buns.  Lots of calories and fat, though.  Now if you can tell me how salted cured meat is healthy I'll really be happy!  I know a guy who ate five pounds of meat per day, mostly venison.  He was one strong SOB, and competed as a superheavyweight powerlifter, so needless to say he wasn't too concerned with diet, other than eating a ton.


----------



## MDR (Nov 20, 2010)

Arra said:


> Study shows no association between dietary saturated fats and cardiovascular disease risk (EUFIC)
> 
> Here is the end of the essay you quoted-
> 
> ...


----------



## Arra (Nov 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> Arra said:
> 
> 
> > Study shows no association between dietary saturated fats and cardiovascular disease risk (EUFIC)
> ...


----------



## MDR (Nov 20, 2010)

Arra said:


> MDR said:
> 
> 
> > Saturated fat doesn't increase risk of CVD, polyunsaturates decrease it. Two different things. Also, 1/3 of people on statins have high LDL or diabetes, things they thought would increase their risk of heart attack, yet they haven't had one.
> ...


----------



## Arra (Nov 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> Arra said:
> 
> 
> > Your article clearly states that the consumption of saturated fat increases bad cholesterol, and recommends cutting back the consumption of these fats and replacing them with polyunsaturated fats.  So you are saying that high cholesterol isn't a problem for people looking to prevent cardiovascular disease?  Interesting.
> ...


----------



## MDR (Nov 20, 2010)

Arra said:


> MDR said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as good or bad cholesterol, even MDs would agree with me:
> ...


----------



## Arra (Nov 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> Arra said:
> 
> 
> > I get where you are coming from.  Interesting theory, but I think you are way off base here.  High blood cholesterol is a factor in hypertension, especially high "bad" cholesterol.  Once again, this is a useless debate, because we are not going to agree on this.
> ...


----------



## MDR (Nov 20, 2010)

Arra said:


> MDR said:
> 
> 
> > High Blood Pressure Symptoms, Causes, Treatment - Borderline high blood pressure on MedicineNet
> ...


----------



## Arra (Nov 20, 2010)

Common causes of High LDL cholesterol - WrongDiagnosis.com

Metabolic syndrome causes high LDL, not the other way around. It would be treating a symptom, not the disease itself.


----------



## MDR (Nov 20, 2010)

*Hope this clears things up for you a bit-*
*Signs and tests*

    According to the American Heart Association and the National Heart, Lung, and Blood Institute, metabolic syndrome is present if you have three or more of the following signs:


Blood pressure equal to or higher than 130/85 mmHg
Fasting blood sugar (glucose) equal to or higher than 100 mg/dL
Large waist circumference (length around the waist):
Men - 40 inches or more
Women - 35 inches or more

Low HDL cholesterol:
Men - under 40 mg/dL
Women - under 50 mg/dL

Triglycerides equal to or higher than 150 mg/dL
Tests that may be done to diagnose metabolic syndrome include:


Blood pressure measurement
Glucose test
HDL cholesterol level
LDL cholesterol level
Total cholesterol level
Triglyceride level
 *Treatment*

    The goal of treatment is to reduce your risk of heart disease and diabetes. Your doctor will recommend lifestyle changes or medicines to help reduce your blood pressure, LDL cholesterol, and blood sugar.
Recommendations include:


Lose  weight. The initial goal is to lose between 7 and 10% of your current  weight. This generally means that you need to eat 500 - 1,000 fewer  calories per day.
Get 30 minutes of moderate intensity exercise, such as walking, 5 - 7 days per week.
Lower your cholesterol using weight loss, exercise, and cholesterol lowering medications, if needed.
Lower your blood pressure using weight loss, exercise, and medications, if needed.
Some people may need daily low-dose aspirin.
People who smoke should quit.
*Expectations (prognosis)*

    People with metabolic syndrome have an increased long-term risk for developing cardiovascular disease and type 2 diabetes.
*Complications*



Atherosclerosis
Diabetes
Heart attack
Kidney disease
Nonalcoholic fatty liver disease
Peripheral artery disease
Stroke


----------



## LAM (Nov 20, 2010)

Arra said:


> MDR said:
> 
> 
> > Inflammation is the critical cause of CVD, I don't know why doctors still say cholesterol has anything to do with anything.
> ...


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 20, 2010)

Dukes....Best mayo on the globe.


----------



## s.tranger (Nov 22, 2010)

didn't read it but comeon... how can it not be bad for you lol, thats what makes it a guilty pleasure


----------

